# Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tonight up for Review is Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture (Made In Denmark) 

Tobacco Pipe Used: Savinelli 622KS Rusticated. 

Tin Note: Smooth grassy Hay smell. 
Visual: Tan and light brown ribbon cut tobacco, with some black tobaccos with some broken flake. 
The tobacco was firm packed into the Tin. Looking of wet tobacco, slight moist to the touch.
Tobacco Packing: took a nice sized pinch of tobacco twisting it in my fingers and thumb, to compact it to fit in my bowl. then slide it into the chamber. Packing it flat.
Pre Light Draw: Smooth sweet with a hint of pepper
Pipe Lighting: Zippo, Sweet little woodsy and hints of spice. Some other flavors in there that I can't pin point
Smoke: Very smokey that is cool on the tongue after a puff it smokes from both bowl and bit.
3 Puff Draw: Spicy and little hot on the tongue. (Not tongue bite)
First Tamp: Tobacco raised up some ash was very soft and fluffy
After sitting back and relaxing on the draw, the flavors kind of came out some what wish a coco flavor. Very nice hints of spice. Even while smoking this tobacco slow I did notice that the pipe gets a little warm. In the cold of this night it is a ok thing for me  Retro is little peppery with mild spice on the finish. This tobacco once under lit didn't need to be re-fired at all. through out the bowl I wanted to try a 3 puff to see what it may add in flavor and get a bite. However all it would do was give a nice sweet with some added spice finish without a bite. 

To finish, This tobacco burns very well and even. The ash color is med grey with black in color. Pipe cleaner was used towards the end of the bowl not because it gave me an idea that I needed one only because i wanted to see what it would return. I was very surprised that it did infact return 1 inch of moist cleaner slight color of light tan. This tobacco burned well all the way down to the bottom of the bowl with nothing left but ash. 

I have also smoked this tobacco in a MM legend Cob straight pipe with very same results in smoking as today without the moisture build up. In the cob it is noted that I did need to do 1 relight could have just been smoking it to slowly. This tobacco packs a little bit of a punch at the end. I just wanted to relax and didn't feel like I was ready to go play football or go running. I wouldn't smoke this on a empty stomach.

Thank you for reading my Review

James


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Great review, James! I never had the chance to smoke the original incarnation of this, but I think the resurrection version is quite good.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Great review, James! I never had the chance to smoke the original incarnation of this, but I think the resurrection version is quite good.


The Murray's version was better in my opinion, though I like the review James posted. The Sutliff DE Match is closer to the Murray's than the new manufacture is.


----------

